# 2WW - Does Positive mean Positive?



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
This is probably a silly question, but I'm kind of in shock.  Dh and I are in the 2ww of our first IVF (after 5 failed IUIs).  Today is 12dpt and I couldn't take it anymore so I bought a hpt.  Well, I was in total shock when two lines appeared (First Response) as I have had no symptoms (just my tummy felt a bit funny).  I'm currently getting progesterone injections and taking estrogen pills.  Would these have an affect on the test or does a positive test mean a positive?  (Note:  I haven't had a HCG shot since the night before ec).

I don't want to get my hopes up, but am so hoping that this is our time.


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

honey, I think you can allow yourself to get your hopes up. I've here as you know and have been told that although hcg can stay in your system for up to 14 days, its not likely to give you a +ive on day 12.

I had a good feeling about you ready (fri 13 and all that)

take care I know exactly how you feel love hammy xx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi R4F,

Exactly the same thing happened to me on my first IVF. I got a pos on day 12 which the clinic said was too far from the HCG injection to be a false positive, and I had no symptoms of pg at all. I'm now 24 weeks, so I think you can saftely believe it - though I must say we were so shell shocked to begin with that it didn't sink in for about three days

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hey Congratulations!

Hammy is right - you certainly can allow yourself to get your hopes up!

All the best for your pregnancy 

Tony, Mel & Jessica
xxxxx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hiya r4f

Congratulations!!!!!! youve done it, now enjoy!

Love Nic xx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi R4F,

Congratulations to you on you BFP you and DH must be delighted even though your probably still in shock, it does take a few day's to sink in.

Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Congrats! I still don't believe it after 18wk+4d!!

Enjoy your time ~ its outstanding i can tell you x

Zoe x


----------



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi R4F

I'm with you on this one!!!  I did exactly the same as you and didn't believe it - I did a test every day for the 3 days running up to my 'official' bt and they all came back with a faint line.

I wouldn't believe it till the clinic confirmed it ... and I still don't now!!

Sending all the best of wishes to you and your dh on your wonderful BFP .... have fun!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love & hugs
Kate xxx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Er, I did 7 hpt's and didn't believe any of them. I don't think it hits you until you have your first scan, at which i burst into tears!

Congratulations R4F!

Gill xxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ready4family,

i remember you from the darling buddies thread,just wanted to add my   

Really pleased for you and DH,
Love Em


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thank you all for your reassuring responses.  You've really given me hope...guess I'll find out for sure tomorrow.

Emile, I remember you too. 

I love this site...such wonderful people that make this difficult time so much easier.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

just wanted to say a big congrats!!

Hope if you are retesting today that line is even stronger. Masses of luck,

L xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thank you all.  We had the official test today and it is a BFP. 
Tequila, the line was brighter yesteray!


----------

